# ISTANBUL | Bosphorus City | U/C



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

+ Olympic park and Olympic village


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

A great copy city of the Bosporus :cheers:








































































​


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Is there any news about this project?


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

It's under construction?! Wow! :cheers:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## cuysal88 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think they are fast , are't they ? :cheers:


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

What a great project!!! :appaluse:






:horse::horse::horse:


----------



## rebelnightwolf (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice indeed


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Rndntn (Dec 1, 2009)

OMG! It's so kitsch!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## SaRaJeVo-City (Dec 6, 2004)

this is awesome ....... good job Istanbul


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

I am sure once this project is compeleted. It will be a great city in Europe


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Great project :applause:

Looks amazing...and expensive


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

It looks so beautiful. Turkey got so many cool projects going on.


----------

